# فصل الأكسيجين



## ENG_DR2000 (2 يونيو 2006)

1- كيف يمكن استخلاص الأكسيجين من الهواء الجوى
2- كيف يمكن تحويل الأكسيجين الغاز الى سائل

وشكرا لسيادتكم
ارجو ارسال الرد على ال*****:
Eng_dr2000***********


----------



## المهندس منير (2 يونيو 2006)

يمكن فصل الوكسجين بواسطة جهاز كهربائي يعمل فولطيات عالية


----------



## زئبق (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم...أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى ، و يسرني أن أبدأ معكم حول هذا الموضوع...

عملية فصل الأكسجين عن الهواء تتم عبر عملية "فصل الهواء" أو Air Separation
يتم سحب الهواء الجوي باستخدام (كومبرسر) متعدد المراحل أو multi stages compressor ، و يتم خفض درجة حرارة الهواء و تنقيته من أية شوائب و من الماء moisture ، حتى يتم الحصول على هواء نقي و جاف...

يمرر الهواء الجاف (dry air) عبر مبادل حراري ، و يبرد إلى درجات حرارة منخفضة جداً ، ثم يتم فصل مكونات الهواء عبر أعمدة (أبراج) الفصل ، كل مكون حسب درجة غليانه..فيتم الحصول على المنتجات التالية:

- الأوكسيجين
- النيتروجين
- الآرجون
- النيون

مع العلم أن درجة غليان الأكسجين تقريبا: 183 درجة سيليزية تحت الصفر

و السلام


----------



## زئبق (4 يونيو 2006)

و يمكن فصل الأكسجين كذلك بعملية التحليل الكهربائي للماء Electrolysis إلا أن هذه العملية ليست مستخدمة كثيرا للأكسجين بسبب تكلفتها ، و لكنها تستخدم في الغالب لإنتاج الهيدروجين


----------



## SAKOUTE MOHAMMED (4 يونيو 2006)

يمكن فصل الوكسجين بواسطة جهاز كهربائي يعمل فولطيات عالية


----------



## زئبق (4 يونيو 2006)

> يمكن فصل الوكسجين بواسطة جهاز كهربائي يعمل فولطيات عالية


 
هل من تفصيل أخي الكريم؟ كيف يفصل هذا الجهاز الكهربائي الأكسجين من الهواء؟


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (6 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا ولكن احب ان اوضح شىء بسيط وهو ان المحطة لتوليد الأكسيجين تتكون من Air Blower
vacume pump
o2 booster+ o2compressor+chiller


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (19 يونيو 2006)

*حذف الموضوع*

ارجو حذف هذا الموضوع


----------



## ENG_DR2000 (19 يونيو 2006)

*egypt*

ارجو خذف الموضوع الخاص بفصل الاكسيجين


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ زئبق على الإفاده


----------



## amir eleslam (23 يوليو 2006)

لماذا يا أخى تريد حذف الموضوع


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## شروق حواش (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور من دون اكسجين متنا مكور


----------



## engzsnj (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اود شكر المهندس (زئبق) على افادته الشاملة واللي ما خلت لنا مجال للتعقيب سوى انه لكي تنتج الارغون والنيون يجب ان تكون طاقة المصنع الانتاجية عالية لكي تكون عملية فصل الغازات النبيلة اقتصادية

الصحيح انا حاب افيدكم بخبرتي لإني اشتغلت بمصنع فصل الاكسجين والنيتروجين فترة وكتبت تقرير للتدريب
وها هو التقرير لمن يريده
ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة للجميع

ويسرني ان اتقبل تعليقاتكم


----------



## زئبق (5 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكر الاخوة على مرورهم و تعليقهم...

و أشكر engzsnj على وضع تقرير التدريب الذي أعده...

حقيقة أنا أعمل في مجال الغازات الخاصة و الصناعية ... لذلك ألم ببعض المعلومات الخاصة بها.


----------



## thetraveller2006 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور ياطيب و اتمنى من زملائي المهندسين افادتنا بالطريقة العملية بأسماء الاجهزة و النسب و المخططات الضرورية لانتاج الاوكسجين لاني راغب بدرجة كبيرة بأخذ دراسة و فتح معمل لانتاج الاوكسجين و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## engzsnj (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزي Thetraviller
بتهيألي انو الشركة اللي رح تشتري منها المصنع رح تزودك بكافة المعلومات التقنية بالاضافة إلى انه يمكن استغلال النيتروجين الناتج بالاضافة إلى الاكسجين 
وهذا له فائدة اقتصادية اكبر


----------



## زئبق (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم...

أخي الكريم...هنالك شركات عالمية متخصصة في تركيب وحدات فصل الهواء Air Separation مثل:

Air Products
Praxair
Linde و سيحدث الشهر القادم تزاوج (إن صح التعبير) بينها و بين العملاق الآخر BOC

و غيرهم...غير أن عملية الإنتاج تحتاج إلى كثير من التفاصيل ،و يجب أخذ الحذر و الحيطة لإجراءات الأمن و السلامة ، لخطورة التسبب بانفجارات قاتلة ، و حوادث خطيرة لا سمح الله...


----------



## engzsnj (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا أوأيد وجهة نظر الاخ (زئبق) وذكل لأن الاكسجين المضغوط (2000psi) والسائل يساعدان على الاحتراق بشدة فإذا تواجدت الشحوم والزيوت ومشتقات البترول بالقرب من الاكسجين (المركز) قد يؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث (انفجار) في حالة حدوث شرارة 

والله الساتر


----------



## thetraveller2006 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا عالرد و لكني كنت حاب اعمل دراسة بالاول اقرر بعدها على اساس هذه الدراسة من ناحية مواصفات الاجهزة و كمية انتاج المعمل على كل شكرا عالرد


----------



## shaher (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:
الاخ الكريمthertraeller2006 : كنا قدعملنا قبل شهرين دراسة لعمل معمل لانتاج الاوكسجين والنايتروجين مع محطة تعبئة للاسطوانات . وقد وقع اختيارنا على شركة هندية( تمثل احدى اكبر الشركات الايطالية المتخصصة بهذا المجال من الصناعة) لسببين :
الاول كلفة المعمل معقولة والثاني سهولة التشغيل والصيانة.
ورابط هذه الشركة هو :[***]www.oxygen-plant.com[/***] 
[***]www.oxygengasplant.net[/***]
ارجوا ان تفيدك هذه المعلومات وشكرا

ابو مصطفى


----------



## thetraveller2006 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مصطفى و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زيد جبار (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو الهول الحضرمي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف يتم تحديد نسبه الأكسجين الذائب في الماء

أفيدوني جزاكم الله خير المهندس ابو الهول الحضرمي


----------



## عثمان الراوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هناك طريقة ابسط لانتاج الاوكسجين وتسمى Pressure Swing Adsorption (PSA)
ولا تحتاج الا الى مادة امدصاص Zeolite
وتنتج هذه الطريقة الاوكسجين بتركيز 95%
وانا لدي الان اشراف على طالبة ماجستير حول هذه الطريقة وسنبدا قريبا انشاء الله
وتم تجربة هذه الطريقة وتطبيقها محليا في سوريا بصناعة محلية من قبل شركة بحبوح... ويمكن الاتصال بالشركة للحصول على المعمل كاملا بطاقات انتاجية مختلفة


----------



## amjed taha (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوالجعلى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*والله اني اتمنى لك من كل قلبي التوفيق والنجاح في مجالك وان يوفقك الله في نصر الدين بعلمك ومعرفتك*


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
انتاج الاوكسجين / الهواء الجوي يضغط عن طريق ضاغط الهواء الى اقل ضغط خدمة بعد ازالة الغبار والشوائب الموجودة في الهواء عن طريق فلاتر الهواء.
بعد ذلك يبرد الهواء المضغوط في وحدة الفريون الى درجة الصفر ومن ثم يرسل الى واحد او اثنين من ابراج المجففات وذلك لغرض ازالة co2 والرطوبة الموجوده في الهواء.
الهواء المضغوط الخالي من co2 والرطوبة ,والمجتويات الاخرى يسلم الى وحدة الحرارة المنخفضة ويبرد في مبادلات داقئة وباردة وذلك عن طريق تغيير درجات الحرارة.
بعد ذلك يرسل الى عمد الاننفصال ( عمود الضغط العالي) حيث يقصل الهواء الى غاز النتروجبن النقي عند القمه والسائل الغني بالاوكسجين عند الاسفل 
الاوكسجن الغاز يتم الحصول عليه من عمود الضغط الواطي لعمود الانفصال ويرسل الى ضاغط الاوكسجين كناتج*​


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
انتاج الاوكسجين / الهواء الجوي يضغط عن طريق ضاغط الهواء الى اقل ضغط خدمة بعد ازالة الغبار والشوائب الموجودة في الهواء عن طريق فلاتر الهواء.
بعد ذلك يبرد الهواء المضغوط في وحدة الفريون الى درجة الصفر ومن ثم يرسل الى واحد او اثنين من ابراج المجففات وذلك لغرض ازالة co2 والرطوبة الموجوده في الهواء.
الهواء المضغوط الخالي من co2 والرطوبة ,والمجتويات الاخرى يسلم الى وحدة الحرارة المنخفضة ويبرد في مبادلات داقئة وباردة وذلك عن طريق تغيير درجات الحرارة.
بعد ذلك يرسل الى عمد الاننفصال ( عمود الضغط العالي) حيث يقصل الهواء الى غاز النتروجبن النقي عند القمه والسائل الغني بالاوكسجين عند الاسفل 
الاوكسجن الغاز يتم الحصول عليه من عمود الضغط الواطي لعمود الانفصال ويرسل الى ضاغط الاوكسجين كناتج*​


----------



## احمد مازن (28 يونيو 2009)

_المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء_

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
 او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكبلوف وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازت وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات اقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل السريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا اقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
 هذا باختصار المعادت الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
 _النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين_
_ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما_
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2-  الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3-  الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4-  بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
 _مساحه المعمل( المحطه_)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى ويفضل الا تكون منطقه بها (ملاحظة من المشرف : أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها لقوانين القسم مع الشكر والتقدير )


----------



## احمد مازن (23 يوليو 2009)

*المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكبلوف وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازت وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات اقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل السريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا اقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
هذا باختصار المعادت الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين
ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2- الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3- الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4- بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
مساحه المعمل( المحطه)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى ويفضل الا تكون منطقه بها 

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )*​


----------



## أميرة شرقية (24 يوليو 2009)

ليش عاد يحذف؟؟!!
شكرا


----------



## خالد911 (24 يوليو 2009)

* مساحة اعلانية​

 ​انا أحد طلاب الكلية التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ادرس تخصص تبريد وتكييف ولله الحمد نجحت في دراستي والان مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج يكون عن المكيفات المركزية من ناحية الاعطال وكيفية تصليحها ... و أنواع الصيانة . ونفس الشيئ في تكييف الدكت والسبلت ... اتمنى تفيدووووني في اسرع وقت ممكن وراح اخلي والدتي تدعيله بالدعاء الصالح .................. ويكون مشروع البحث مدعم بالصور ...... ويفضل باللغة العربية ... وإدا ارسلتولي بالنجليزي مافي مشكلة .. اتمنى يجيني رد قبل موعد التسليم بعد اسبوعين ................. والله الي راح يساعدني مارح انساله وقفته معي وافديه بروووووووووحي

................... مطلوب مشروع بحث للتخرج في التبريد والتكييف.............
محتاج لمساعدتكم يا اخواني المهندسين....*


(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... المشرف )


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز خالد 
أعتقد أنك قد وضعت مشاركتك في غير محلها وأرجو منك وضع مشاركتك أو موضوعك في قسم التبريد والتكييف لكي تجد الجواب بالسرعة المطلوبة ومن الله التوفيق ...


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_عمليه الفصل بالطرق المختبريه بواسطه التحليل الكهربائي اما الطريقه الصناعيه تتم بواسطه _ Air Separation
والتبريد الفائق يصل الى -185c مع وجود كابسات عاليه القدره 
مع الشكر


----------



## لؤي الباحث (6 مارس 2010)

ارجو التفصيل في عمليه اسخلاص الاوكسجين من الجو مع الشكر


----------



## baqi (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------

